# Compaq computers? Good?



## changintimes (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi all,

I am about to buy a Compaq Presario. 

Can anybody tell me of any favorable or unfavorable experiences with Compaq? 

2.6 Gb Processor
120 Gb hard drive
512 RAM

Plus, is it worth it to pay the extra for 1,000 RAM?

Appreciate it, 

Larry


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Is that processor a celeron or P4? How much is this compaq? Last year, i was a tech aid at school...and we got a shipment of new Compaq/HP computers in. Through half the year, i never really did see any bad problems with them. Can we have a link to this model please?


----------



## treespirit (Oct 19, 2004)

My last computer was a Compaq Presario, I had no trouble with it at all, I gave it to my daughter after I got a new one and she still uses it with no problems.


----------



## changintimes (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Cheese.

It is a Celeron.


----------



## changintimes (Sep 4, 2004)

Good to know Treespirit.


----------



## mplacki (Nov 22, 2004)

I've had very good experience with Compaqs in the past, my Compaq 5475 still runs great (Celeron 500).

The extra RAM might be worth it if you plan on doing any sort of gaming or anything beyond basic word processing and internet surfing.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

If your going to be planning to play any of the latest games..the celeron will not preform very well.


----------



## changintimes (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey Cheese, 

I just plan to be using the Compaq mainly for web design, FrontPage, Dream Weaver.

Cheese, I saw your quote this morning. This afternoon I put the radio on. The first song I heard was that PF song. Increadible, huh? 

Maybe this can be made into a monster. 

I hope so. 

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## changintimes (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks mplacki.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

A friend of mine has a Compaq and I use it when we visit him.....he loves it and has had no problems with it for over a year now


----------



## changintimes (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey Gabriel, 

Well you folks are just getting me excited for my new Compaq. 

Thanksssssssss 
(excited) 

Larry


----------

